

Battle of the Clipper Chip - b-man
http://www.nytimes.com/1994/06/12/magazine/battle-of-the-clipper-chip.html?pagewanted=print&src=pm

======
blantonl
_The Government understands the impossibility of eradicating strong crypto.
Its objective is instead to prevent unbreakable encryption from becoming
routine._

Wow! While this article was from 1994 this is a telling quote.

